# This is why they call them "Orange Bitey Things".....



## Warren Bautista (Oct 20, 2009)

this is my girl on a GOOD day. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7GnYSw93DE

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c7GnYSw93DE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c7GnYSw93DE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice vid Warren,  On a side note I hate those kritter keepers the round ones never have the lids fit right. good luck nice OBT


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 20, 2009)

That disposition coupled with the obvious cool points that come with 'hemi orange' is the whole reason I bought one. God I hope I never get tagged.
-ben


----------



## gvfarns (Oct 20, 2009)

Angry, angry tarantula.  Neat vid.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 20, 2009)

that just makes me want to purchase one.


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh god.... lol .... I bought a sling recently lol ... hard to get a measurement but is about an inch LS.. maybe a bit bigger ...... wonder what they're like when they get really angry lol


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 20, 2009)

Man, I at least have to remove the lid to get a threat display (and even then she puts no effort into it). Your girl is a bit touchy huh? 
Mine used to be somewhat spazzy, but she has really mellowed out over the years. The last rehousing was a breeze. 
Good video!


----------



## MutedUziel (Oct 20, 2009)

loxoscelesfear said:


> that just makes me want to purchase one.


I 2nd that...
Think I'll order mine when I get paid!


----------



## Julia (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh good god.  What was she striking at?  The light?


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha very nice vid.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Oct 20, 2009)

Very cool.  Clearly, she doesn't like video equipment :}


----------



## Abby (Oct 20, 2009)

This is how I like looking at Orange Bitey Things, from behind a screen so it won't get me 
Great video!


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

You should see them when they thow a real tantrum....they throw themselves on their backs and start kicking and trying to bite freash air,that looks cool.


----------



## nexen (Oct 20, 2009)

I just find that adorable for some reason. Want.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Oct 20, 2009)

She just hates the paparazzi.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

They are all the same......nuts


----------



## burmish101 (Oct 20, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> Oh god.... lol .... I bought a sling recently lol ... hard to get a measurement but is about an inch LS.. maybe a bit bigger ...... wonder what they're like when they get really angry lol


They turn green and get huge, hulk style.


----------



## Sathane (Oct 20, 2009)

If I was standing in my room, minding my own business, and someone came and started shining a spotlight in my face I think I'd be pretty pissed too.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> They are all the same......nuts


I don't agree. I've got a 4"-5" female and I've only gotten a threat once and I provoked it. She's very mellow. I wouldn't ever hold her, but she's really not that mean. 

And great vid Warren!  Its stuff like this that made me want to get one, but I'm not terribly dissapointed she's not evil. I have _P. cambridgei_ that more than makes up for her lack of attitude.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 20, 2009)

Great video Warren! :clap:

It's uh, _interesting_ to see what I might be in for when my tiny OBT sling gets bigger.

So far, OBT's are a blast to keep. I love mine - it's quite an enjoyable addition to the collection. I don't know why I resisted getting one for so long.



Big Red TJ said:


> On a side note I hate those kritter keepers the round ones never have the lids fit right.


No kidding, on a side side note, I hate those round KK's as well. Ugh, just recently rehoused my G. pulchripes and moved her to a rectangular one. Now the round KK is just sitting around - not sure what I'll do with it.


----------



## Teal (Oct 20, 2009)

*Looks like she knoooooows who is boss (and, fyi, it isn't you LOL)!

My larger OBT stays in his tunnel... but if I messed with him, I'd have an OBT latched onto my face lol *


----------



## Abby (Oct 20, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I'd have an OBT latched onto my face lol *


Hehehehe this made me laugh so hard


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 20, 2009)

What did you do to set her off like that???  

Great video.....I'm going to have to show this one to my friends. My sling still runs from it's food, so it's not the bitey little bug that this species has a rep for. At least not yet......


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 20, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> What did you do to set her off like that???


Well, I, uh, hmm, I'm not really sure.


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 20, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> They turn green and get huge, hulk style.



just like my ex boyfriend then lol


----------



## sheblob (Oct 20, 2009)

The first strike in that vid was nasty!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 20, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Well, I, uh, hmm, I'm not really sure.


I have several.. and only ONE is like that.

THESE specimens are what give this species its reputation.
however I wouldn't say it's truly the norm. 

But I think they all have "psycho potential"


----------



## Redneck (Oct 20, 2009)

Humm I got mine simply because I think these are gorgeous.. I was expecting a mean T but its not so mean.. Mine is 3.5 inches LS.. When do they start getting like that?? If its soon to have that attitude I think I am going to move it in a bigger enclosure so I wont have to move it again..  I do show caution when messing with this one T of mine.. The rest are nothing.. I think I am almost ready for some pokies..  Prolly Not Yet!!


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 20, 2009)

off subject a bit ... but how do you guys type some words in italics? or make some words bold?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Humm I got mine simply because I think these are gorgeous.. I was expecting a mean T but its not so mean.. Mine is 3.5 inches LS.. When do they start getting like that?? If its soon to have that attitude I think I am going to move it in a bigger enclosure so I wont have to move it again..  I do show caution when messing with this one T of mine.. The rest are nothing.. I think I am almost ready for some pokies..  Prolly Not Yet!!


I got also got one cause they are simply gorgeous, and I also wanted something with a little more attitude. And my girl is 4"-5" and she's not all that mean, so it may never develope a serious attitude. 

and I think if your fine with your OBT, you'll do fine with a pokie. I got mine at the same time, plus as far as I can tell pokies are more likely to run.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

I really wish you would not use that term......I won't even say it.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> I really wish you would not use that term......I won't even say it.


I'm not asking you to say it, I'm usually all for scientific names, but OBT is just easier to type, and I'm fine with using it. I'm not going to change that. (especially since most users on the boards use OBT)


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

Ariel said:


> I'm not asking you to say it, I'm usually all for scientific names, but OBT is just easier to type, and I'm fine with using it. I'm not going to change that. (especially since most users on the boards use OBT)


Most do but you are an experienced keeper and you could start "teaching" the newbies mate.
It makes it easier for all of us and leads to less confusion.


----------



## Rabid Flea (Oct 20, 2009)

Great vid!  You were right, it definately shows how they got the name!  Congrats on a great specimen!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> Most do but you are an experienced keeper and you could start "teaching" the newbies mate.
> It makes it easier for all of us and leads to less confusion.


I wouldn't say I'm experianced, I've only been in the hobby a few months, I just like to talk.:} But, thats besides the point. Even the most experianced seem to call them OBTs, and I don't see how it would lead to less confusion. At this point I highly doubt its possible to eradicate the term OBT, so everyone will eventually learn what the term is.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> Most do but you are an experienced keeper and you could start "teaching" the newbies mate.
> It makes it easier for all of us and leads to less confusion.


I have years experience keeping T's as well, and I also use the phrase "OBT" - however, if you check my profile for a list of my T's you will see the full scientific name. Additionally, it's not too hard to do a search and find out what OBT stands for. That's the great thing about AB - search, and your efforts will be rewarded. If you lay off nit-picking members, you may find you enjoy the discussions a bit more "mate."


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

I went into a rep shop today and they had a T that had the tag "salmon pink goliath".
A newbie goes in and thinks it's a pink toe goliath,sets up an arborreal tank and said "pink toe" falls off the high top and dies.
It is in fact a Lasiodora parahybana.
If they would have had that tag on the tank.....no confusion and no risk of killing the T.
Paul


----------



## What (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> I went into a rep shop today and they had a T that had the tag "salmon pink goliath".
> A newbie goes in and thinks it's a pink toe goliath,sets up an arborreal tank and said "pink toe" falls off the high top and dies.
> It is in fact a Lasiodora parahybana.
> If they would have had that tag on the tank.....no confusion and no risk of killing the T.
> Paul


Calling something a "salmon pink <anything>" and calling an OBT an OBT are two VERY different things. P. murinus is the only orange ill tempered tarantula that I know of, and nothing else is referred to as an OBT(orange bitey thing OR orange baboon tarantula). 

Nice try though, perhaps you can say that again in a thread where that is actually a problem. ;P


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

Just really glad you clowns don't post on the BTS forum


----------



## Sathane (Oct 20, 2009)

Is there a problem with using generally acceptable and commonly known "nicknames" for some species now?


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Is there a problem with using generally acceptable and commonly known "nicknames" for some species now?


no.....it is your forum and not mine.
you guys have to do whatever you think is best.


----------



## ghordy (Oct 20, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Is there a problem with using generally acceptable and commonly known "nicknames" for some species now?


I don't think so. There's only a few that I can think of. OBT, GBB, and maybe Pokie's and Rosie's. That's about it.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> I went into a rep shop today and they had a T that had the tag "salmon pink goliath".
> A newbie goes in and thinks it's a pink toe goliath,sets up an arborreal tank and said "pink toe" falls off the high top and dies.
> It is in fact a Lasiodora parahybana.
> If they would have had that tag on the tank.....no confusion and no risk of killing the T.
> Paul


The point is mute. Pet store employees will never learn scientific names so your point is mute. I get what you are trying to say but there's no point. Pet stores are out to make money, they honestly don't care if they get the name right.

For all of those "newbies" that don't know the proper name (whether it be scientific or common) that's what these boards are for.. help and information.

As far as your comments go in regards to Mad Hatter and What, they've been around here a lot longer than you have and deserve FAR more respect than that. Both are wonderful, intelligent people. There's no call for immature, shallow comments from you or anyone else who don't know them


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> Just really glad you clowns don't post on the BTS forum


Wow. You're cool. 
-ben


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> no.....it is your forum and not mine.
> you guys have to do whatever you think is best.


Not to flame or anything, but if it's "Our Forum," then why bother trying to correct us "Clowns???" If it's not your forum also, then why are you even a member???

Common names are something I refrain from using, unless it's a universal desigation. OBT, GBB, PinkToe, Rosie......everyone knows what they are anyway. I think it's just splitting hairs when you refer to one of those (especially the GBB being the only member of it's genus) by a scientific name unless it's pertinent to do so. In this case, the OP was making a video to illustrate why the _P. murinus_ "RCF / Usumbara" earned their nickname.

Again Spit, this is not to flame or set you off in any way, but I think these may be valid points that you are overlooking.


----------



## codykrr (Oct 20, 2009)

haha..yup, thats looks like a few of mine as well(look t my avatar )

and if anyone needs one or want some i have some ill let go(roughly 1.5 to 2 inches)


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

I was out of order and I apologise to all on this excellent forum.
Please accept my apologies,I am sorry guys.
Been a long day but that is in no way your fault guys....
I am trying to say........SORRY
Paul
I just had to catch this and it was not easy.....


----------



## kman (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> Just really glad you clowns don't post on the BTS forum


Pretty sure you just posted a H. mac sexing thread. That would be Heteroscodra maculata or at the very least H. maculata. Using the correct scientific name is after all essential is it not?


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 20, 2009)

kman said:


> Pretty sure you just posted a H. mac sexing thread. That would be Heteroscodra maculata or at the very least H. maculata. Using the correct scientific name is after all essential is it not?


POWNED


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a funnel web
Macrothele gigas........
Bit different from H.mac although I did re-house one earlier.
Maybe not as deadly though......lol
Nice you guys....funnel web......H.mac.....they look similar........lol


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> POWNED


Nice.......


----------



## kbekker (Oct 20, 2009)

kman said:


> Pretty sure you just posted a H. mac sexing thread. That would be Heteroscodra maculata or at the very least H. maculata. Using the correct scientific name is after all essential is it not?





spit said:


> That is a funnel web
> Macrothele gigas........
> Bit different from H.mac although I did re-house one earlier.
> Maybe not as deadly though......lol
> Nice you guys....funnel web......H.mac.....they look similar........lol


I think he meant here
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=166066


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

The spid I am handling looks a tad different though
The H.maculata was earlier
macrothele gigas......dead
H.maculata..............bad day


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> Nice.......


I thought so........


----------



## frtysxan2 (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> The spid I am handling looks a tad different though
> The H.maculata was earlier
> macrothele gigas......dead
> H.maculata..............bad day


Spit man. I think you are really missing the point here. No one cares about your Macrothele gigas. They are refering to the fact that you used what could be considered a nick name in your thread about your "H. mac".


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmm.....

I don't understand how many of my threads eventually become debates.

Maybe I should've just named this thread "Agressive Pterinochilus murinus".

Ah, what the heck, debate away!


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

Nickname ???????????
My spids are called by their names.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 20, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> I don't understand how many of my threads eventually become debates.
> 
> ...


that was classic man.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> I don't understand how many of my threads eventually become debates.
> 
> ...


That's the piont......you call it Pterinochilus murinus......which is right......no doubt at all what you are talking about.
OBT....orange bitey thing......orange baboon......where does it end ?
You guys call them what you like but I think it makes it easier using scientific names.......your choice.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> That's the piont......you call it Pterinochilus murinus......which is right......no doubt at all what you are talking about.
> OBT....orange bitey thing......orange baboon......where does it end ?
> You guys call them what you like but I think it makes it easier using scientific names.......your choice.


I agree with what your saying... to a point but I also think holding hot species sets a bad example  

especially posting it in multiple threads......


----------



## Sathane (Oct 20, 2009)

I can guarantee you that 99% of the people who are seriously into the hobby know what OBT means.

It amazes me how people can nit pick on accepted nickname yet neglect to use proper scientific forms when typing species names.

It's _Pterinochilus murinus_, not Pterinochilus murinus.  If you're going to be anal about "proper naming" and stuff like that, be consistent.



spit said:


> That's the piont......you call it Pterinochilus murinus......which is right......no doubt at all what you are talking about.
> OBT....orange bitey thing......orange baboon......where does it end ?
> You guys call them what you like but I think it makes it easier using scientific names.......your choice.


----------



## kman (Oct 20, 2009)

Spit not sure why you're so confused.

This is a thread that you posted earlier today

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=166066

the title of that thread contains H. mac

You didn't call your spider Heteroscodra maculata or at the least H. maculata in your title of the post which makes you sound hypocritical when you jump on someone for using "OBT". You didn't use the correct name which makes you telling someone else to do so sound rather comical in my mind.

I will also point out that you are the ONLY person I have ever come across on here that constantly points out that we are on the "other side of the pond", it being "our" board, throws insults at people and somehow labels us North Americans as all the same and of lower intelligence. 

To me this is a forum where people speak a common language and have the same passion. I don't see borders on this forum I see a group of people that like to converse about the same things. I'm not sure what your beef is with people living in NA but I'm tired of your derogatory comments aimed at us living "on the other side of the pond".


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

H.mac is surely better than ...togo starburst baboon ?
In case you did not know,that is the common numpty name....lmfao......did you know out of interest ??????


----------



## frtysxan2 (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree! That is exactly my point! Gosh!!


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 20, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I can guarantee you that 99% of the people who are seriously into the hobby know what OBT means.
> 
> It amazes me how people can nit pick on accepted nickname yet neglect to use proper scientific forms when typing species names.
> 
> It's _Pterinochilus murinus_, not Pterinochilus murinus.  If you're going to be anal about "proper naming" and stuff like that, be consistent.


I just copied and posted from an earlier post.....so sorry.
It also has nothing to do with being spot on....If peeps made an effort to type the scientific names,they would get all the help they needed because they showed that they were interested in learning and carrying the hobby forward.
I love spiders,snakes,frogs and scorps....as well as dogs .....I just want us all to seem like we know what we are talkning about


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

spit said:


> I just copied and posted from an earlier post.....so sorry.
> It also has nothing to do with being spot on....If peeps made an effort to type the scientific names,they would get all the help they needed because they showed that they were interested in learning and carrying the hobby forward.
> I love spiders,snakes,frogs and scorps....as well as dogs .....I just want us all to seem like we know what we are talkning about


so do you call all your dogs, snakes, and frogs by their scientific name. ;P 

And I'm sure anyone who used OBT would get just as much help as someone who posted P. murinus because most everyone knows what an OBT is. Its a widely accepted nickname, and not one of those messed up ones that could mean anything. I mean, come on, find me one other defensive "bitey" orange tarantula. Or any thing that looks remotely like a green bottle blue.


----------



## codykrr (Oct 20, 2009)

if anyone searches "spits" username you will find that he is an instigator of many threads...almost troll like..he has gone from calling americans quote on quote "pussies" , "yanks" .  this is nothing new...just the way he is:wall: 


yet another rude newcomer to the boards if you ask me


----------



## Julia (Oct 20, 2009)

codykrr said:


> if anyone searches "spits" username you will find that he is an instigator of many threads...almost troll like..he has gone from calling americans quote on quote "pussies" , "yanks" .  this is nothing new...just the way he is:wall:
> 
> 
> yet another rude newcomer to the boards if you ask me


Not only that, but look at his user profile....he admits to owning an "OBT" as well as a few others listed with common names.  *slinking off now*


----------



## Exo (Oct 20, 2009)

codykrr said:


> if anyone searches "spits" username you will find that he is an instigator of many threads...almost troll like..he has gone from calling americans quote on quote "pussies" , "yanks" .  this is nothing new...just the way he is:wall:
> 
> 
> yet another rude newcomer to the boards if you ask me



He's probably having a midlife crisis and is compensating for his own feelings of inadaquacy by trolling peoples posts and handling dangerous animals....ether that or he's just a puffed up braggart.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 20, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> I don't understand how many of my threads eventually become debates.
> 
> ...


Hi Warren!

Please accept my apologies for participating in de-railing your thread! 

Your post (quoted above) made me laugh! You are funny Warren! - and ever so upbeat and optimistic. 

Again, sorry I contributed to de-railing your thread. I love watching the videos you post on AB! Keep up the good work! You rock!


----------



## Bill S (Oct 20, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> I agree with what your saying... to a point but I also think holding hot species sets a bad example


I'm not sure which posting you are referring to, but since the last pic spit had in this thread was of him holding a funnel web spider _Macrothele gigas_, I'm going to make a guess that you were confusing this spider with another funnel web, _Atrax robustus_.  There are a lot of different kinds of funnel webs out there - not all have the reputation of the Sydney funnel web (_Atrax_).  If that's what you were chastising him for - I suspect you fell into a trap of paying attention to the common name rather than the scientific name.

But then again, I know spit has posted other pictures of him holding controversial species - so maybe you had something else in mind.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

Julia said:


> Not only that, but look at his user profile....he admits to owning an "OBT" as well as a few others listed with common names.  *slinking off now*


I just took a look and found... 

"OBT,king baboon,straight horned baboon (marshalli),stout legged baboon" 

My my my, OBT and look at all those common names, and here you are flipping out on us for using OBT.


----------



## HankyPankyRoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine just turn their "2" tails and run..............Unless you go messing with them, LOL.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 20, 2009)

codykrr said:


> if anyone searches "spits" username you will find that he is an instigator of many threads...almost troll like..he has gone from calling americans quote on quote "pussies" , "yanks" .  this is nothing new...just the way he is:wall:
> 
> 
> yet another rude newcomer to the boards if you ask me


+1          .


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 21, 2009)

spit said:


> I went into a rep shop today and they had a T that had the tag "salmon pink goliath".
> A newbie goes in and thinks it's a pink toe goliath,sets up an arborreal tank and said "pink toe" falls off the high top and dies.
> It is in fact a Lasiodora parahybana.
> If they would have had that tag on the tank.....no confusion and no risk of killing the T.
> Paul


I thought Pink-toed (/footed) Goliaths were _T. apophysis_? 

Why in the world would you set up an arboreal tank for a _T. apophysis_?

Goliath Pink Toes are _Avicularia braunshauseni_.


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2009)

codykrr said:


> if anyone searches "spits" username you will find that he is an instigator of many threads...almost troll like..he has gone from calling americans quote on quote "pussies" , "yanks" .  this is nothing new...just the way he is:wall:
> 
> 
> yet another rude newcomer to the boards if you ask me


*

+2!

Ignore him... and he will go away  *


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Bill S said:


> I'm not sure which posting you are referring to, but since the last pic spit had in this thread was of him holding a funnel web spider _Macrothele gigas_, I'm going to make a guess that you were confusing this spider with another funnel web, _Atrax robustus_.  There are a lot of different kinds of funnel webs out there - not all have the reputation of the Sydney funnel web (_Atrax_).  If that's what you were chastising him for - I suspect you fell into a trap of paying attention to the common name rather than the scientific name.
> 
> But then again, I know spit has posted other pictures of him holding controversial species - so maybe you had something else in mind.


I was referring to the Androctonus australis handling pics Bill S but good lookin out.


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 21, 2009)

spit said:


> I was out of order and I apologise to all on this excellent forum.
> Please accept my apologies,I am sorry guys.
> Been a long day but that is in no way your fault guys....
> I am trying to say........SORRY
> ...


...You might want to try posting a new thread and inserting the photo instead of overthrowing Warren's thread by posting a photo of a true spider that's completely off topic from the OBT thread.

Oh, gosh. I said OBT. Oops


----------



## Falk (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to agre that scientific names are better.
If you say Mexican redleg to a ex. a russian guy he might look like a question mark but if you say Brachypelma behmei he will know exactly what you mean


----------



## night4now (Oct 21, 2009)

*Honestly*

I love the video!!! Headbutting the log in its quest to kill the light! Perfect!

And on a side: For those of us that are not too far from newbies, seeing things like 'obt' or 'rose hair' or 'pink toe' is really helpful. When I started, had people not used these terms, when I searched the internet to find out about T's, I would never have found the board. 
I went to the pet store, saw 'rose hair', and went home and searched it to find out it was really a G rosea. They go hand in hand really. Never have I seen a LPS with a scientific name. If we didnt use them here, to put us on the top of these searches, how would any noob ever know the scientific name?!?!?


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 21, 2009)

night4now said:


> I love the video!!! Headbutting the log in its quest to kill the light! Perfect!
> 
> And on a side: For those of us that are not too far from newbies, seeing things like 'obt' or 'rose hair' or 'pink toe' is really helpful. When I started, had people not used these terms, when I searched the internet to find out about T's, I would never have found the board.
> I went to the pet store, saw rose hair, and went home and searched it to find out it was really a G rosea. They go hand in hand really. Never have I seen a LPS with a scientific name. If we didnt use them here, to put us on the top of these searches, how would any noob ever know the scientific name?!?!?


1+ could not have said it better


----------



## Roski (Oct 21, 2009)

Being scientifically incorrect _does _grant us a speck of publicity, when you put it that way  I think the best LPS name is still "cinnamon teddy bear" RE a thread from last week  Sometimes common names spiral out of control in the most hilariously uninformative of ways, but for one reason or another that simply isn't the case with OBTs and GBBs. 

RE the vid, what do you expect from a girl whose beauty sleep has been disturbed? Yikes.


----------



## night4now (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe she wasnt ready to 'go towards the light' just yet...


----------



## Roski (Oct 21, 2009)

night4now said:


> Maybe she wasnt ready to 'go towards the light' just yet...


No, but she will be more than happy to point you the way!


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Roski said:


> No, but she will be more than happy to point you the way!


She was willing to hold hands and give a kiss as well


----------



## night4now (Oct 21, 2009)

Such a sweet loving girl:liar:

I totally want one!


----------



## james.m (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, just too much drama.  Warren, love the vid buddy.


----------



## Sathane (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree.  Scientific names are better but there is no need for nit-picking when someone uses a generally accepted term to reference a certain species.  

Concerning the member in question, I've seen that person use several odd terms to refer to spiders and then ridicule people for not understanding them.  Very hypocritical.



Falk said:


> I have to agre that scientific names are better.
> If you say Mexican redleg to a ex. a russian guy he might look like a question mark but if you say Brachypelma behmei he will know exactly what you mean


----------



## Anthony Straus (Oct 21, 2009)

Fun vid! Mine was the most timid flighty of my T's until she hit about 3", now shes the devil incarnate. 

Oh and you guys know there is an ignore function right? Instead of seeing all of spits messages I get to see:



> This message is hidden because spit is on your ignore list.


----------



## ghordy (Oct 21, 2009)

spit said:


> Nickname ???????????
> My spids are called by their names.


Do you mean like how you have them listed in the 'inverts and other pets' section of your profile page?


----------



## Falk (Oct 21, 2009)

I call my by their names to, if i have more than one of the same kind i just call them A. versicolor 1 or 2 ect ect.
I dont get the point by giving them names:?  They wont listen to it


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 21, 2009)

Anthony Straus said:


> Fun vid! Mine was the most timid flighty of my T's until she hit about 3", now shes the devil incarnate.
> 
> Oh and you guys know there is an ignore function right? Instead of seeing all of spits messages I get to see:


Golden! :clap:


----------



## night4now (Oct 21, 2009)

<~~~ still noob enough to have _not_ know that... thanks for the heads up! 





Anthony Straus said:


> Fun vid! Mine was the most timid flighty of my T's until she hit about 3", now shes the devil incarnate.
> 
> Oh and you guys know there is an ignore function right? Instead of seeing all of spits messages I get to see:


----------



## bigdog999 (Oct 21, 2009)

Good vid warren.  I have two 3.5 inch juvies that act totally different.  When disturbed they head for their burrows.  Never a threat display.  Hopefully they'll stay like that.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Oct 21, 2009)

Warren, your OBT is adorable


----------



## scottyk (Oct 21, 2009)

Great video Warren!

I have two that are both approaching that magic 3" + mark where they can potentially develop that attitude. I hope at least one of them does


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 22, 2009)

nice video, Warren :clap:



Big Red TJ said:


> Nice vid Warren,  On a side note I hate those kritter keepers the round ones never have the lids fit right. good luck nice OBT


really? they work perfectly for me. i prefer them over the rectangular ones.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 22, 2009)

Yay! Resolution!

Thanks for the compliments guys, make sure to commnt rate and subscribe if you have a youtube account!


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 27, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Looks like she knoooooows who is boss (and, fyi, it isn't you LOL)!
> 
> My larger OBT stays in his tunnel... but if I messed with him, I'd have an OBT latched onto my face lol *


 Orange facehugger. Hope a centipede-like tarantula doesn't come out of your chest.


----------

